# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows Vista në shqip

## PcCrack3r

Windows Vista në shqip 

Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim është partner lokal i Microsoft-it në realizimin e projektit për lokalizimin e Windows Vista në gjuhën shqipe. 
Pas një periudhe pesëvjeçare të Windows XP, tashmë Microsoft-i do të hedhë në treg versionin e fundit: Windows Vista, i njohur që në 2005 me emrin e koduar Longhorn.

Windows Vista do të vijë me një listë të gjatë tiparesh të reja dhe programesh të përmirësuara.

Çfarë ka të re në Windows Vista?

Windows Vista vjen me qindra tipare të reja, shumë prej të cilave lidhen me përmirësimin e ndërfaqes grafike të përdoruesit, si dhe të stilit të pamjes, nën emërtimin  Windows Aero, i cili është akronim i krijuar nga Authentic, Energetic, Reflective, and Open. Ndërfaqja e re ka për qëllim të jetë më e qartë dhe më e këndshme. Aty do të përfshihen transparenca të reja dhe animime të ndryshme. Ka ndryshuar mënyra e organizimit duke lehtësuar e shpejtuar kërkimin, dhe kjo fillon që me fjalën Start të menysë së nisjes, e cila tashmë do të jetë e zëvendësuar me Pearl.

Ndër qëllimet kryesore të Windows Vista ka qenë dhe forcimi i sigurisë duke përmirësuar dhe shtuar teknologji të reja, si: User Account Control, Windows Firewall, Windows Defender, BitLocker Drive Encryption, Windows Service Hardening, Address Space Layout Randomization, Windows Filtering Platform, Kernel Patch Protection. 

Disa nga tiparet dhe përbërësit më të dukshëm të Windows XP janë zëvendësuar ose hequr në Windows Vista. Ndoshta më i rëndësishmi prej tyre është heqja e Windows Messenger and MSN Explorer, si dhe zëvendësimi i NetMeeting me Windows Meeting Space. Po ashtu, Outlook Express zëvendësohet nga Windows Mail, ku përfshihen një pjesë e tipareve të Outlook 2003-ishit e sidomos filtri i e-postave të padëshirueshme. Windows Movie Maker, i cili mundëson krijimin e videove DVD, është një program që shoqëron Windows Movie Maker. 

Një ndër elementët kyç të Explorers është dhe Live Icons, me anë të të cilit mund të shihen faqet e para të një dokumenti ose imazhi aktual i një fotoje, duke lehtësuar gjetjen e asaj që kërkon.

Windows Vista është i dizajnuar në mënyrë të tillë që përdoruesi të ndjehet më i sigurt në aftësitë e tij për të paraqitur, gjetur dhe për të organizuar informacione.

Pamja e tryezës është më informuese dhe ofron më shumë ndihmë. Është e mundur që të shihet çfarë përmbajnë skedarët pa i hapur ata, të gjenden menjëherë aplikacione dhe skedarë, të navigohet përmes dritareve të hapura dhe të përdoren në mënyrë më të sigurt ekspertët dhe kutitë e dialogëve. 

Do të ketë një mënyrë të re kërkimi Instant Search, me anë të të cilin përdoruesi do të gjejë çdo gjë që ndodhet në kompjuter. Por jo vetëm kaq: me mënyrën e re Instant Search do të gjendet menjëherë çdo aplikacion i instaluar në PC. Kjo do të shmangë vonesën e paraqitjes së menysë rënëse All Programs në start menu.

Një tjetër e re në Windows Vista është dhe shfaqja në miniaturë e përmbajtjes së një dritareje, duke pozicionuar miun mbi njësinë e shiritit të detyrave, pavarësisht nëse dritarja është e minimizuar ose jo. Kjo arrihet në sajë të elementit të ri  Live taskbar thumbnails.

Në Windows Vista do të prezantohet një gjendje e re e quajtur Sleep. Kjo është një kombinim i gjendjes Standby me gjendjen Hibernate, që jo vetëm redukton konsumimin e energjisë, por dhe ndihmon në mbrojtjen e të dhënave.

Teknologjia e re Windows SuperFetch bën të mundur krijimin e kopjeve rezervë dhe skanimin për viruse të softuerëve në mënyrë automatike pikërisht në çastet kur përdoruesi nuk po e përdor kompjuterin.

http://gjuha-shqipe.com/

----------

